# Klassische Method Feeder Rute



## Tokka (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich bin was das Feeder betrifft erst ca. zwei Jahre dabei. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich vermehrt mit dem Method Feeder unterwegs und es macht mir riesigen Spaß große Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen zu nachzustellen. Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne eine richtige echte klassische Method Feeder Rute zu legen. Einsatzgebiet: Seen und langsam fliessende Flüsse, bis 40 m, von 2 bis ca. 6 m Wassertiefe. Sie darf ruhig 100 bis 150 € kosten. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Das Drennan glücklich macht, habe ich schon mitbekommen. Aber welche Drennan wäre es dann? Ich danke euch und freue mich über Tipps.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

Ich fische eine *Drennan Puddle Chucker Method Feeder in 330 cm*; also 11 ft., ergänzt um ein paar Spitzen. Ich bin mit der Rute schwer zufrieden, fische sie aber vorwiegend als normale Feeder, oder gleich nur mit Bleien als Grundrute. Nur in der Zeit der "Baumwichse", wenn Pappeln und Weiden abflaumen, bleibt die Rute konsequent zu Hause. Da wird man mit den Fusseln und den verhältnismäßig kleinen Ringen wahnsinnig. Ruten von *MS-Range* sollen da etwas praxisnäher aufgebaut sein und ein Kumpel berichtet über diese Ruten nur Gutes.

Allerdings bin ich persönlich der Ansicht, dass Zitterspitzen beim Methodfeedern gar nicht nötig sind. Entscheidend sind dabei ja die flachen Futterbleie, die kurzen Vorfächer u.s.w.. Die Bissanzeige über die Rute schaffen ganz normale leichtere Grundruten auch und teilweise funktioniert das sogar besser. Grad bei den schweren Feedern empfinde ich es mit gut gespannter Leine, einem schwereren Swinger und dem Piepser als deutlicher und auf alle Fälle bequemer, als mit Zitterspitzen. Aber das ist reine Geschmacksache!


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

...was aber recht empfehlenswert ist, sind entsprechend passende Freilauf-, oder QD Rollen. Bestimmte Fischarten (Barben, Satzer...) können bisweilen enorme Starts nach dem Biss hinlegen und wer da nicht pausenlos höchst konzentriert ist, schaut ggf. seiner Rute auch mal nach.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Januar 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin was das Feeder betrifft erst ca. zwei Jahre dabei. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich vermehrt mit dem Method Feeder unterwegs und es macht mir riesigen Spaß große Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen zu nachzustellen. Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne eine richtige echte klassische Method Feeder Rute zu legen. Einsatzgebiet: Seen und langsam fliessende Flüsse, bis 40 m, von 2 bis ca. 6 m Wassertiefe. Sie darf ruhig 100 bis 150 € kosten. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Das Drennan glücklich macht, habe ich schon mitbekommen. Aber welche Drennan wäre es dann? Ich danke euch und freue mich über Tipps.


Ich nehme gerne feine Karpfen Ruten .
Wie meine Power Mesh mit 1 1/4 lbs in etwa.
Es gibt auch Specimen / Stalker Ruten die gut funktionieren. 
Wie @Andal  ja schon schrieb kommt es nicht allein auf die Ruten Spitze an.
Meine Spitzen sind aber immer noch fein genug um auch vorsichtige Brassen,Rotaugen Bisse etc. anzuzeigen. 
Damit der Kerl halt nicht ewig da unten rumhängt.
Andals Tip mit der Rolle würde ich ebenfalls beherzigen.
Man glaubt oft nicht was für Kapitale Burschen die winzigen Köder einsaugen.
Wenn am Platz einiges los ist kommen die Bisse eh im Minuten Takt, da kann man auch gern mal näher zur Rute rutschen  .


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

Zur Sensibilität der Spitze sein noch gesagt, dass hier sehr viel zu machen ist, wenn man sie möglichst weit über den vorderen Rutenhalter hinausragen lässt. Auch relativ harte Grundruten werden da plötzlich sehr agil, wenn man das richtig ausnutzt.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ruten von *MS-Range* sollen da etwas praxisnäher aufgebaut sein und ein Kumpel berichtet über diese Ruten nur Gutes.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich persönlich der Ansicht, dass Zitterspitzen beim Methodfeedern gar nicht nötig sind. Entscheidend sind dabei ja die flachen Futterbleie, die kurzen Vorfächer u.s.w.. Die Bissanzeige über die Rute schaffen ganz normale leichtere Grundruten auch und teilweise funktioniert das sogar besser. Grad bei den schweren Feedern empfinde ich es mit gut gespannter Leine, einem schwereren Swinger und dem Piepser als deutlicher und auf alle Fälle bequemer, als mit Zitterspitzen. Aber das ist reine Geschmacksache!



Der Qualität der MS-Range in Sachen Ruten kann ich leider nur bedingt zustimmen. Hatte meine erste "richtige" Method Feeder Rute (Dürfte die Classic gewesen sein) auch nach einem Jahr wieder verkauft, da sich nach und nach vermehrt Verarbeitungsmängel aufgetan haben.
Gut möglich, dass ich ein Montags-Modell erwischt habe. Zwei Freunde von mir sind mit Ruten der o.g. Marke sehr zuzfrieden und haben keinerlei Probleme.

Die von Andal angesprochene Methode erfordert wirklich keine separate Rute und ist sehr gut auch nachts umzusetzen oder wenn man mit 2 Ruten angelt.

in der von dir angegebenen Preisklasse würde ich die Daiwa N'zon S Method Feeder empfehlen. Hatte ich beim Händler schon in der Hand und macht einen wahnsinnig guten Eindruck. Letztendlich ist es dann bei mir die Daiwa N'zon Z Method Feeder geworden.

leichtere Futterkörbe oder Methods fische ich meistens mit der Browning World Champion Feeder und kann diese auch nur empfehlen


----------



## 6sic6 (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> ...was aber recht empfehlenswert ist, sind entsprechend passende Freilauf-, oder QD Rollen. Bestimmte Fischarten (Barben, Satzer...) können bisweilen enorme Starts nach dem Biss hinlegen und wer da nicht pausenlos höchst konzentriert ist, schaut ggf. seiner Rute auch mal nach.



Mal ne blöde Frage...was ist ne QD Rolle?

Mfg
6Sic6


----------



## Tuxedo75 (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo @6sic6 

QD ist die Abkürzung für eine Rolle die mit Quick Drag Bremse ausgestattet ist.

Bedeutet, dass die Bremse mit einem bis anderthalb Umdrehungen von komplett offen zu komplett geschlossen eingestellt wird.
Somit kann man bei Schnurabzug schnell die passende Bremskraft für den Drill einstellen.

Ist in letzter Zeit auch bei Karpfen Big-Pit Rollen groß im Trend und wirklich eine gute Sache! Fische ich mittlerweile lieber als Freilauf.


----------



## RonTom (28. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze dafür eine Browning Sphere Bomb in 10ft (3m). Für mich die beste Methodrute, die ich je in der Hand hatte. Leicht und schöne parabolische Aktion.


----------



## Tokka (29. Januar 2021)

Der Tackelaffe sass mir wieder auf der Schulter. Bei mir sind es jetzt zwei Ruten geworden, nämlich die Browning Hyperdrome und die Browning World Champion Feeder. Ich hoffe, sie ergänzen sich gut. Noch sind sie unterwegs zu mir. Ich danke euch für den Input.


----------



## Tokka (29. Januar 2021)

Und eine QD Rolle von Daiwa habe ich an einer Heavy Feeder. Das sind tolle Rollen, allerdings gerade am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich habe bei meinem ersten vermutlich grossen Brassen oder Karpfen in die falsche Richtung gedreht, bis ich die “Schraube“ in der Hand hielt, die Schnur sich wild von der Rolle spulte und sich der Fisch verwirrt Boilie und Haken ausspuckte. Chaos pur! Meine Daiwa QD ist die Daiwa 19 Cast‘izm Feeder - ein Arbeitstier, wenn man es beherrscht.


----------



## Ulf Daubner (29. Januar 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin was das Feeder betrifft erst ca. zwei Jahre dabei. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich vermehrt mit dem Method Feeder unterwegs und es macht mir riesigen Spaß große Rotaugen, Brassen und Karpfen zu nachzustellen. Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne eine richtige echte klassische Method Feeder Rute zu legen. Einsatzgebiet: Seen und langsam fliessende Flüsse, bis 40 m, von 2 bis ca. 6 m Wassertiefe. Sie darf ruhig 100 bis 150 € kosten. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Das Drennan glücklich macht, habe ich schon mitbekommen. Aber welche Drennan wäre es dann? Ich danke euch und freue mich über Tipps.


Hallo Tokka, ich bin erst seit ein paar Wochen in diesem Bereich unterwegs, hast du vielleicht Einsteigertipps? 
Danke, Ulf


----------



## Tokka (29. Januar 2021)

Ulf Daubner schrieb:


> Hallo Tokka, ich bin erst seit ein paar Wochen in diesem Bereich unterwegs, hast du vielleicht Einsteigertipps?
> Danke, Ulf


Uff, ich bin selber erst seit gut zwei Jahren beim Feedern Und habe mir durchs Selbststudium (youtube kiecken und blogs lesen) ein bisschen Wissen angeeignet. Allerdings angel ich auch schon, mit langer Unterbrechung zwar, seit über 40 Jahren. Also ein Grundverständnis fürs Fischen ist da. Der Rest ist Studium, Aufmerksam sein und üben, üben, üben.
Hast du denn konkrete Fragen? Vielleicht kann ich helfen, aber in diesem Forum gibt es wirkliche Cracks, da bin ich weit von entfernt. Musst mal stöbern


----------



## Forelle74 (29. Januar 2021)

Ulf Daubner schrieb:


> Hallo Tokka, ich bin erst seit ein paar Wochen in diesem Bereich unterwegs, hast du vielleicht Einsteigertipps?
> Danke, Ulf


Was genau willst du den Wissen?


----------



## Kirmizz (29. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich nehme gerne feine Karpfen Ruten .
> Wie meine Power Mesh mit 1 1/4 lbs in etwa.
> Es gibt auch Specimen / Stalker Ruten die gut funktionieren.
> Wie @Andal  ja schon schrieb kommt es nicht allein auf die Ruten Spitze an.
> ...


Welche Specimen Ruten kommen so zum Method Feedern konkret in Frage, wenn man keine Feederspitzen oder Feederruten nutzen will? Kann mir vorstellen, dass Barbenruten oder solche für Schleien geeignet wären, den Biss auch an der Spitze anzuzeigen, solche mit 1,5 lbs in etwa. Was haben die dann so für ein WG ca.? 

Aber wenn man doch beim Feedern wie beim Karpfenangeln die Frontbremse entsprechend aufmacht, braucht man doch keinen Baitrunner, oder? Und QD doch auch nicht zwingend, dann dauert das Zudrehen der Bremse eben eine Sekunde länger. Hatte zum Karpfenangeln Shimano Power Aero mit QD, und habe die verkauft, weil man dann die Bremse überhaupt nicht mehr fein justieren kann.


----------



## kuttenkarl (29. Januar 2021)

von Spro gibt es, oder gab es die Method Monster. Die fische ich seid ein paar Jahren, bin ich sehr mit zufrieden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Januar 2021)

Kirmizz schrieb:


> Und QD doch auch nicht zwingend, dann dauert das Zudrehen der Bremse eben eine Sekunde länger.



Wenn's sein muss, einfach zwecks Anschlag /  "Überbrückung" in den ersten Drill-Sekunden die abzugs-drehende Spule mit einem Finger der Ruten-Haltehand kontrolliert abbremsen (z. B. mit dem Zeigefinger, der meist ja auch als Wurffinger fungiert).

Mit etwas Übung gelingt das sehr sensibel und gibt genügend Zeit zum Normalbremsen-Schließen auf "Drill-Drag" (was mit etwas Übung auch zielsicher gelingt, wenn man seine Rolle gut kennt bzw. ein Gefühl für deren "Bremsen-Grip-Tempo" entwickelt hat).

Ich mache das schon immer so, weil ich weder Freilauf noch QD besitze/benutze (da kein Bedarf). Funzt sehr gut. Muss allerdings dazu anmerken:

Ich verwende keine super langhubigen Bigpits (da kein Bedarf), sondern ganz normale robuste (Spinn-) Statios mit recht kurzem Hub (z. B. Slammer 560 im schweren Bereich).

So liegt die Spule auch voll nach vorne ausgefahren noch in meinem "Fingerbrems-Bereich" (habe zudem recht große Hände).

Bei Langhub-Verwendung kann das aber evtl. schwierig(er) werden.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Januar 2021)

Kirmizz schrieb:


> Welche Specimen Ruten kommen so zum Method Feedern konkret in Frage, wenn man keine Feederspitzen oder Feederruten nutzen will? Kann mir vorstellen, dass Barbenruten oder solche für Schleien geeignet wären, den Biss auch an der Spitze anzuzeigen, solche mit 1,5 lbs in etwa. Was haben die dann so für ein WG ca.?
> 
> Aber wenn man doch beim Feedern wie beim Karpfenangeln die Frontbremse entsprechend aufmacht, braucht man doch keinen Baitrunner, oder? Und QD doch auch nicht zwingend, dann dauert das Zudrehen der Bremse eben eine Sekunde länger. Hatte zum Karpfenangeln Shimano Power Aero mit QD, und habe die verkauft, weil man dann die Bremse überhaupt nicht mehr fein justieren kann.


Hallo
Ich hatte mich oben auch verschrieben.
Meine Karpfenruten haben eine Testkurve von :
Einmal die Power Mesh 1 3/4.
Und  die Quantum Oldschool II 1,75lbs.

Die haben beide eine feine Spitzenaktion die zur Bissanzeige ausreicht.

Die Power Mesh befindet sich in einem Wohlfühlgewicht von ca 40g .(selbst getestet)

Bei der Quantum wäre es laut Tabelle 50g max. Gewicht.
Die hab ich noch nicht nachgemessen aber normal gefüllte Körbe lassen sich voll durchziehen.

Das gute bei Method Körben ist ja das das Gewicht fast immer gleich bleibt.
Wenn man die Mould verwendet.
So kommt nie zuviel daher .
Method Fische ich auch selten weit draußen und in tiefen bis max. 3m ca.

Noch zu meiner Stalker Allround Rute.
Das wäre die:








						Cormoran Specimen Stalker SRP 2,65m 5-30g Forellenrute Stalkerrute Barschrute  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Cormoran Specimen Stalker SRP 2,65m 5-30g Forellenrute Stalkerrute Barschrute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Auch die eignet dich durch die Spitzenaktion gut für Method  Körbe.
Die ist zwar etwas Kürzer aber für kleine Gewässer oder rein zum Stalken sehr gut geeignet.

Ich denke das du dich in einem Wurfgewicht von etwa 30-40 g bewegen solltest.
Und eine nicht allzu parabolische Rute mit Spitzenaktion wählen.
Dann müsste es gut passen 
@Andal  hatte mal irgendwo was von Barben Ruten geschrieben. 
Der weis da sicher mehr darüber. 
Gruß Michi


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

Puh... es gibt so viele Ruten, die gut geeignet wären, wie es Flatfeeder gibt. Für einen 20 gr. Feeder kann man problemlos einen handelsüblichen Picker fischen und bei den 100 gr. Modellen ist auch eine solide Karpfenruten nicht verkehrt.

Im Schnitt fische ich da am liebsten meine 1.75er Drennan Carp Light in 12 ft., die Shakespeare Mach 1 Specimen in 11 ft., oder die o.a. Puddle Chucker. Nur hilft das alles dem TE wenig, weil es all diese Stecken nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Puh... es gibt so viele Ruten, die gut geeignet wären, wie es Flatfeeder gibt. Für einen 20 gr. Feeder kann man problemlos einen handelsüblichen Picker fischen und bei den 100 gr. Modellen ist auch eine solide Karpfenruten nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Im Schnitt fische ich da am liebsten meine 1.75er Drennan Carp Light in 12 ft., die Shakespeare Mach 1 Specimen in 11 ft., oder die o.a. Puddle Chucker. Nur hilft das alles dem TE wenig, weil es all diese Stecken nicht mehr gibt.


Meine gibt's ja auch nicht mehr, ausser die Stalker.
Aber er kann sich ja an den lbs orientieren. 
Meine Karpfenruten sind in Länge und lbs in etwa auch gleich. 
Gibt ja n Haufen ähnliches. 
Ja leider gibt's überall zuviel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2021)

Schau mal nach Rive Smart Method Feeder, dünner Blanc, , drei Spitzen, 60 gr. WG, 11 ft lang ( 3,30 mtr. ), Halbkork-Griff, angelt sich wirklich gut mit.


----------



## Kirmizz (30. Januar 2021)

Habe heute im Keller eine Bruce Walker Carbon Carp 12 Fuß, 20 oz test curve gefunden, bestimmt 25 Jahre ungefischt. Sollte sich für den Method Feeder eignen.
Was bedeutet "20 oz test curve"? Wenn ich das auf lbs umrechne laut Internet, komme ich auf 1,25 lbs. Kann das sein? Etwas härter kommt mir die Rute schon vor.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

Auf die diversen Umrechnungsformeln solltest du nicht so viel geben, weil sie in aller Regel das Blankmaterial nicht berücksichtigen. Die Frage nach dem "wie viel kann ich mit der Rute werfen", beantworten sie eh nicht.

Ich kenne die Rute nicht aus eigenem Gebrauch, würde ihr aber 60 gr. locker zutrauen. Von daher sicher tauglich.

P.S.: Solche Kellerfunde würde ich auch gerne machen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal eine Bude mit Keller zulegen!


----------



## RonTom (30. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze nur Freilaufrollen zum Feedern. Ist für mich einfach komfortabler beim Handling. Freilauf rein und der Korb gleitet schön runter zum Befüllen oder kurz vorm Auswerfen. Drillen von großen Fischen geht dann über die Kopfbremse oder Rücklauf, wobei die Rute auch viel abfedert.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

RonTom schrieb:


> Ich nutze nur Freilaufrollen zum Feedern. Ist für mich einfach komfortabler beim Handling. Freilauf rein und der Korb gleitet schön runter zum Befüllen oder kurz vorm Auswerfen. Drillen von großen Fischen geht dann über die Kopfbremse oder Rücklauf, wobei die Rute auch viel abfedert.


Wenn man, bei jeder Form des Feederns, Freilauf- oder QD Rollen benützt, verbraucht man auch weniger Spitzen!


----------



## keinangelprofi (27. Februar 2021)

Ich nutze beim Feedern (auf Karpfen) sehr gerne Kampfbremsrollen. Allerdings scheint die Technik nicht mehr en vogue zu sein? Man sieht die überhaupt nicht mehr (bis auf 1-2 von Shimano glaube ich gesehen zu haben). Warum eigentlich? Hat sich das nicht bewährt? Oder gibts zu wenig Interesse?


----------



## Thomas. (27. Februar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich nutze beim Feedern (auf Karpfen) sehr gerne Kampfbremsrollen. Allerdings scheint die Technik nicht mehr en vogue zu sein? Man sieht die überhaupt nicht mehr (bis auf 1-2 von Shimano glaube ich gesehen zu haben). Warum eigentlich? Hat sich das nicht bewährt? Oder gibts zu wenig Interesse?


Shimano bietet aktuell 4 an, Stradic CI4, Stradic GTM, Super GT und Sahara, Mitchell bietet glaube ich 3 an Avocet R,RZ,RZT
leider bieten nur noch die zwei Kampfbremsrollen an, es waren mal mehr, Cormoran, Daiwa, Tica, DAM glaube ich auch.
Ich selber fische bis auf 2-3 ausnahmen nur Freilauf oder Kampfbremse (1000-6000er)


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Die Quickdrag Technik ersetzt m.M. die Kampfbremse glänzend und mit deutlich weniger Teilen. Eine KB soll ja vordergründig die sehr schnelle Verstellung der Bremskraft ermöglichen. Das erledigt eine QD auch - nur einfacher in der Herstellung. Zudem sind ja auch viele MF-Rollen mit sehr kurzen Einstellwegen auf dem Markt. Siehe Matrix etc..


----------



## Fr33 (22. März 2021)

Servus,

klassisch könnte man Method ja mit so klassischen Twin Tip Ruten, bzw. Specimen Ruten fischen. Geht alles. Ich selber hab die MS Range ECON Method Feeder und muss sagen - für den Kurs von 60€ echt ne tolle Rute. Mir gefällt die Aktion! Halt KEINE klassische Feederrute sondern unter Last viel softer, harmonischer....  aber nicht schwabbelig oder so....


----------

